# Discus



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Here are some pictures of my new discus i picked up last month from April, Fantasy Aquatics, and North America pet store.


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

pictures were taken with my cellphone, lol


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice. 
Matter of interest, which ones did you get from April, Fantasy, or N.A. ?
Are all the ones you got in the pics, or were some not photo'ed ?


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

Can you identify the strain of the second discus. I like that one and want to get one like it. It looks very similar to a checkerboard pigeon.


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

i got first picture from aprils, the second and third picture from fantasy, and the last 2 from N.A


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

im not sure what it is but it was labeled leopard, theres one left you should check it out its at fantasy!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

more pictures of my older brothers tank will come tonight!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

The
Second one is not a leopard. It will turn into lines if it's
Red and
Blue
But
From the pic it looks like
A
Pigeon. Leopards have blue base red spots .their price is higher. Red Turks are what 2/3 of the spawn end up as
So sold
As b.
Grade
Leopards or red Turks.
Power feed those guys and lots of wcs to get
Some growth.some have lost growth time. Levine beefheart mix would help.
Maybe just the lighting. Very risky collecting from different sources. It's like Russian roulette. One time ....
Sooner or later black
Fish. Ask
Mello for pics when he
Mixed sources. Or francis,0r discusdigger.


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

oohhhh okay thanks april, any new discus?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> The
> Second one is not a leopard. It will turn into lines if it's
> Red and
> Blue
> ...


Definitely a risk to mixing fish from different sources. I bought fish from Dale Jordan and they wiped out part of my collection. His fault for sick fish, my fault for not quarantining


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> The
> Second one is not a leopard. It will turn into lines if it's
> Red and
> Blue
> ...


Saving some small $$$$ by bargaining with different sources for discus will eventually taking a hugh chance of creating some unmanageable diseases.
Just my 2 cents !!!!


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

the first discus (from April) has the best shapes......


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

here comes more pictures of my brothers discus


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

okay last pics! sorry for double posting TT-TT my bro's fish are soooo much nicer then mine.


----------

